# "Tail gate" to beat local k9's



## Bobby25104 (Jan 21, 2014)

If you from New Jersey or surrounding areas this weekend come to chickie and Petes in bordentown to support a great cause.
Proceeds go to supplying bulletproof vests for k9's

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=732024080207954&id=131266430283725


----------

